# Localization and keymap troubles



## fikus (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi!

I am a new member of this forum and I have a (seemingly) impossible conundrum. 

I have a FreeBSD 9.0 system running inside a VirtualBox environment on a Slackware 14.0. My Linux environment is localized properly for the Croatian UTF-8 settings. I have tried to do the same with the FreeBSD virtual system and have gotten only so far. When I log into my FreeBSD system via SSH, if the user that I log in as uses a csh shell, everything works fine and I can see the Croatian characters. On the other hand, if I change to sh, I can no longer see (type) Croatian characters. Naturally I thought that the problem was in .profile or .shrc but no matter how I set them up I can not seem to get it to work.

The only success that I had so far was when I set in my .profile:

```
characterset=ISO8859-2
LANG=hr_HR.ISO8859-2
```
In that case I see question marks instead of Croatian letters. I am comfortable using csh, but I would like to figure this out because it keeps me up at night.  

My /etc/rc.conf has 

```
keymap="hr.iso" 
font8x8="iso15-8x8"
font8x14="iso15-8x14"
font8x16="iso15-8x16"
```
~/.profile

```
export LANG=hr_HR.UTF-8
export LC_ALL=hr_HR
export LC_COLLATE=hr_HR
export LC_CTYPE=hr_HR
export LC_MESSAGES=en_US
export LC_MONETARY=hr_HR
export LC_NUMERIC=hr_HR
export LC_TIME=hr_HR
export charset=UTF-8
```
`env`

```
LC_MESSAGES=en_US
LC_CTYPE=hr_HR
LANG=hr_HR.UTF-8
LC_TIME=hr_HR
ENV=/home/fikus/.shrc
LC_COLLATE=hr_HR
LC_NUMERIC=hr_HR
LC_MONETARY=hr_HR
SHELL=/bin/sh
MM_CHARSET=ISO-8859-2
LC_ALL=hr_HR
charset=UTF-8
```

By the way, I have no idea where MM_CHARSET did get set. :\ What am I missing?


----------



## kpa (Sep 1, 2013)

It is set in login.conf(5).


----------



## fikus (Sep 1, 2013)

Good point. I checked that too, it is not. I removed all of the localization variables from login.conf. :\


----------



## fikus (Sep 1, 2013)

I apologize sir, you were right. MM_CHARSET was getting set in login.conf, *I* just forgot to `make` cap_mkdb. *O*k, that solves the MM_CHARSET mystery, but what of the csh-sh discrepancy?


----------

